# The "All Male Mbuna" tank



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello all! I'm trying to publish an article for your veiwing pleasure! It seems like more and more people are trying the all male mbuna tank. I thought it would be very helpful to write something specifically about mbuna tanks. If you're interested, please take a moment to look at the article and tell me what ya think. Any comments/feedback/suggestions are welcomed! Thanks for reading!

Having an all male Mbuna tank can be one of the most exciting, colorful, and rewarding experiences that one can experience in the fish hobby today. So much action! So much color! So much entertainment! But, there are some few key points that people need to comprehend when setting up this type of tank.

*Tank Size:*
First, when setting up your tank, a 55 gallon/4 foot is the minimum one can use to expect any type of success; 75 gallon tanks are preferred and anything bigger is always a plus! As with any mbuna tank having plenty of filtration and rock work is a must. This will help to curb the aggression. The second is, Ã¢â‚¬Å"how many fish is enoughÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice article!


----------



## juliogonzalez (Aug 30, 2016)

Not easy. Been trying it all my life. Get ready for alot of fatalities. You must definately avoid melanochromis chipokae. Auratus, kenyi, bumblebee and some elongatusus can be a problem.


----------

